# [TIP] mozplugger

## bouleetbil

Bonjour 

Je cherchais à lire les .doc via firefox, j'ai trouvé grâce à mozplugger. J'en ai profité pour voire les possibiltés offertes par mozplugger.

Grâce à cce TIP on peux intégrer Totem, evince et openoffice2 à Firefox :

1. Installation des logiciels

1.1 evince

```
# echo  app-text/evince  >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge evince
```

1.2 totem

Totem permet d'utiliser soit le moteur Xine ou Gstreamer. 

avec xine :

```
echo media-video/totem xine >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

avec gstreamer

```
echo media-video/totem -xine >>  /etc/portage/package.use 
```

Pour voir tous les plugins possible avec gstreamer 

# emerge -s gst

Installation

```
# echo media-video/totem >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge totem
```

1.3 OpenOffice2

```
# emerge openoffice
```

1.4 mozplugger

```
# echo net-www/mozplugger >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge mozplugger 
```

2. Configuration

Par contre ne pas oublier de supprimer ce fichier apres chaque modification :

~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat

Le plus simple, voici mon fichier /etc/mozpluggerrc :

```

# Configure file for MozPlugger 1.7

# Commands which are not installed on your system will not be used.

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111, USA.

###################

### m4 macros   ###

###################

changequote([,])

### Helpers

#define(ENABLE_HELPERS)

ifdef([ENABLE_HELPERS],[

  define(HELPER,[nokill noisy: $1])

],[

  define(HELPER,[])

])

### MPlayer

define(MP_CMD,[mplayer -really-quiet -nojoystick -nofs -zoom -vo xv,x11 -ao esd,alsa,oss,arts,null -osdlevel 0 $1 </dev/null])

define(MP_EMBED,[embed noisy ignore_errors: MP_CMD(-xy $width -wid $window $1)])

define(MP_NOEMBED,[noembed noisy ignore_errors maxaspect swallow(MPlayer): MP_CMD($1)])

define(MP_VIDEO_STREAM,[stream MP_EMBED($1 "$file")

   stream MP_NOEMBED($1 "$file")])

define(MP_AUDIO_STREAM,[controls stream noisy ignore_errors: mplayer -really-quiet -nojoystick "$file" </dev/null])

ifelse(esyscmd([mplayer -afm help 2>&1 | grep vorbis]),[],[

  define(MP_NO_VORBIS)

],[

  define(MP_VORBIS)

])

### Totem

define(TM_CMD,[totem --replace $1</dev/null])

define(TM_EMBED,[embed noisy ignore_errors maxaspect hidden fill swallow(Totem): TM_CMD(--toggle-controls $1)])

define(TM_NOEMBED,[nokill noembed noisy ignore_errors: TM_CMD($1)])

define(TM_VIDEO_STREAM,[stream TM_EMBED("$file")

   stream TM_NOEMBED("$file")])

define(TM_AUDIO_STREAM,[controls stream noisy ignore_errors: TM_CMD("$file")])

### OpenOffice

define([OO],[swallow(OpenOffice) fill: openoffice -nologo $1 "$file"

   swallow(OpenOffice) fill: ooffice2 -nologo $1 "$file"

   swallow(OpenOffice) fill: soffice -nologo $1 "$file"])

###################

### Video       ###

###################

video/mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation

video/x-mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation

video/x-mpeg2: mpv2, mp2ve: MPEG2 animation

   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

        HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

   loop: mtvp -l -W$window "$file"

   : mtvp -W$window "$file"

   loop: xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +f "$file"

   : xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +Ze +f "$file"

video/mp4: mp4: MPEG4 animation

   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

   HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

video/msvideo: avi: AVI animation

video/x-msvideo: avi: AVI animation

video/fli: fli, flc: FLI animation

video/x-fli: fli, flc: FLI animation

   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

   HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

application/x-mplayer2: wmv,asf,mov: Windows Media

video/x-ms-asf: asf,asx,wma,wax,wmv,wvx: Windows Media

video/x-ms-wmv: wmv: Windows Media

   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

application/x-quicktimeplayer: mov: Quicktime animation

image/x-macpaint: pntg,mov: Quicktime animation

video/quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation

video/x-quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation

   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

   HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

video/x-theora: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/theora: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/ogg: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/x-ogg: ogm,ogv: OGG stream with video

ifdef([MP_VORBIS],[   MP_VIDEO_STREAM()

])

video/dl: dl: DL animation

video/x-dl: dl: DL animation

video/sgi-movie: movie,movi,mv: SGI animation

video/x-sgi-movie: movie,movi,mv: SGI animation

video/anim: iff,anim5,anim3,anim7: IFF animation

video/x-anim: iff,anim5,anim3,anim7: IFF animation

   loop: xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +f "$file"

   : xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +Ze +f "$file"

###################

### Video       ###

###################

video/mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation

video/x-mpeg: mpeg, mpg, mpe: MPEG animation

video/x-mpeg2: mpv2, mp2ve: MPEG2 animation

   TM_VIDEO_STREAM()

        HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

   loop: mtvp -l -W$window "$file"

   : mtvp -W$window "$file"

   loop: xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +f "$file"

   : xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +Ze +f "$file"

video/msvideo: avi: AVI animation

video/x-msvideo: avi: AVI animation

video/fli: fli, flc: FLI animation

video/x-fli: fli, flc: FLI animation

   TM_VIDEO_STREAM()

   HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

application/x-mplayer2: wmv,asf,mov: Windows Media

video/x-ms-asf: asf,asx,wma,wax,wmv,wvx: Windows Media

video/x-ms-wmv: wmv: Windows Media

   TM_VIDEO_STREAM()

application/x-quicktimeplayer: mov: Quicktime animation

image/x-macpaint: pntg,mov: Quicktime animation

video/quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation

video/x-quicktime: mov,qt: Quicktime animation

   TM_VIDEO_STREAM()

   HELPER(xine -pq "$file")

video/x-theora: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/theora: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/ogg: ogg: OGG stream with video

video/x-ogg: ogm,ogv: OGG stream with video

   TM_VIDEO_STREAM()

video/dl: dl: DL animation

video/x-dl: dl: DL animation

video/sgi-movie: movie,movi,mv: SGI animation

video/x-sgi-movie: movie,movi,mv: SGI animation

video/anim: iff,anim5,anim3,anim7: IFF animation

video/x-anim: iff,anim5,anim3,anim7: IFF animation

   loop: xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +f "$file"

   : xanim +Av100 -Zr +W$window +q +Ze +f "$file"

##################

### Audio      ###

##################

audio/mp3: mp3: MPEG audio

audio/x-mp3: mp3: MPEG audio

audio/mpeg2: mp2: MPEG audio

audio/x-mpeg2: mp2: MPEG audio

audio/mpeg3: mp3: MPEG audio

audio/x-mpeg3: mp3: MPEG audio

audio/mpeg: mpa,abs,mpega: MPEG audio

audio/x-mpeg: mpa,abs,mpega: MPEG audio

   TM_AUDIO_STREAM()

audio/x-ogg: ogg: OGG audio

application/x-ogg: ogg: OGG audio

application/ogg: ogg: OGG audio

   TM_AUDIO_STREAM()

   controls stream noisy: ogg123 -q -b 128 "$file"

audio/wav:wav: Microsoft wave file

audio/x-wav:wav: Microsoft wave file

audio/x-pn-wav:wav:Microsoft wave file

audio/x-pn-windows-acm:wav:Microsoft wave file

   TM_AUDIO_STREAM()

audio/x-ms-wax: wax,wma: Windows Media

   TM_AUDIO_STREAM()

#######################

### Documents       ###

#######################

image/sun-raster: rs: SUN raster image

image/x-sun-raster: rs: SUN raster image

image/x-rgb: rgb: RGB Image

image/x-portable-pixmap: ppm: PPM Image

image/x-portable-graymap: pgm: PGM Image

image/x-portable-bitmap: pbm: PBM Image

image/x-portable-anymap: pnm: PBM Image

image/tiff: tiff,tif: TIFF image

image/x-tiff: tiff,tif: TIFF image

   repeat noisy swallow(gqview) fill: gqview -t "$file"

   swallow(:) maxaspect: xv -ima -igeom +9000+9000 -geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

   repeat swallow(display): display "$file"

   repeat swallow(Sdtimage) fill: sdtimage "$file"

   swallow(*qiv:) fill maxaspect: qiv -n "$file"

application/pdf: pdf: PDF file

application/x-pdf: pdf: PDF file

text/pdf: pdf: PDF file

text/x-pdf: pdf: PDF file

   repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"

   repeat noisy swallow(Xpdf) fill: xpdf -g +9000+9000 "$file"

   repeat noisy swallow(gv) fill: gv -safer -quiet -antialias -geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

application/x-dvi: dvi: DVI file

        repeat swallow(kviewshell) fill: kdvi "$file"

   repeat swallow(xdvi) fill: xdvi -safer -hush -geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

application/x-postscript: ps: PostScript file

application/postscript: ps: PostScript file

   repeat noisy swallow(gv) fill: gv -safer -quiet -antialias -geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

   repeat swallow(Pageview) fill: pageview "$file"

application/x-rtf: rtf: Rich Text Format

application/rtf: rtf: Rich Text Format

text/rtf: rtf: Rich Text Format

   repeat noisy swallow(Ted) fill: Ted "$file"

#   repeat noisy swallow(AbiWord) fill: abiword --nosplash --geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

   OO()

   repeat nokill: kwrite "$file"

   repeat nokill: kword "$file"

application/x-msword: doc, dot: Microsoft Word Document

application/msword: doc, dot: Microsoft Word Document

   OO()

        repeat nokill: kword "$file"

#       repeat noisy swallow(AbiWord) fill: abiword --nosplash --geometry +9000+9000 "$file"

application/vnd.ms-excel: xls, xlb: Microsoft Excel Document

   repeat swallow(PluggerGnumeric) fill: gnumeric --name PluggerGnumeric "$file"

   OO()

# OpenOffice MimeTypes (http://framework.openoffice.org/documentation/mimetypes/mimetypes.html)

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer: sxw: OpenOffice Writer 6.0 documents

application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.writer: sxw: OpenOffice Writer 7.0 documents

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template: stw: OpenOffice Writer 6.0 templates

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global: sxg: OpenOffice Writer 6.0 global documents

application/vnd.stardivision.writer: sdw: StarWriter 5.x documents

application/vnd.stardivision.writer-global: sgl: StarWriter 5.x global documents

application/x-starwriter: sdw: StarWriter 4.x documents

   OO()

application/vnd.sun.xml.calc: sxc: OpenOffice Calc 6.0 spreadsheets

application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.calc: sxc: OpenOffice Calc 7.0 spreadsheets

application/vnd.sun.xml.calc.template: stc: OpenOffice Calc 6.0 templates

application/vnd.stardivision.calc: sdc: StarCalc 5.x spreadsheets

application/x-starcalc: sdc: StarCalc 4.x spreadsheets

   OO()

application/vnd.sun.xml.draw: sxd: OpenOffice Draw 6.0 documents

application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.draw: sxc: StarOffice Draw 7.0 documents

application/vnd.sun.xml.draw.template: std: OpenOffice Draw 6.0 templates

application/vnd.stardivision.draw: sda: StarDraw 5.x documents

application/x-stardraw: sda: StarDraw 4.x documents

   OO()

application/vnd.sun.xml.impress: sxi: OpenOffice Impress 6.0 presentations

application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.impress: sxi: StarOffice 7.0 Impress presentations

application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template: sti: OpenOffice Impress 6.0 templates

application/vnd.stardivision.impress: sdd: StarImpress 5.x presentations

application/vnd.stardivision.impress-packed: sdp: StarImpress Packed 5.x files

application/x-starimpress: sdd: StarImpress 4.x presentations

application/vnd.ms-powerpoint: ppt: PowerPoint Slideshow

application/mspowerpoint: ppt, ppz, pps, pot: PowerPoint Slideshow

   OO()

application/vnd.sun.xml.math: sxm: OpenOffice Math 6.0 documents

application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.math: sxm: StarOffice 7.0 Math documents

application/vnd.stardivision.math: smf: StarMath 5.x documents

application/x-starmath: smf: StarMath 4.x documents

   OO()

```

----------

